
“SSD hard drive inside my IBM PC 5150” - doener
https://mobile.twitter.com/FozzTexx/status/888943973284302849?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fredcursor.net%2F
======
fit2rule
I have an Oric-1/Atmos configuration, with a Cumulus peripheral, so I have
another architecture example of this kind of things.

The Oric-1/Atmos is a very small, underpowered little machine from 1982, using
a 6502 CPU with 48k of RAM and little else. It wasn't a super successful
machine, but yet .. it lives on. (8-bit revival is awesome, btw!)

The Cumulus is a PIC-based peripheral which emulates the Atmos' disk systems -
which were extremely difficult to get, if you were an Oric user back in the
day (I was) - and as a result of modern hackers keeping the 8bit spirit alive,
we have had "SSD on Ancient Computer (LOL)" for some years now.

This is a machine with, at most, 48k of RAM. Attached to a machine more than
8x more powerful than itself, which function is simply to emulate a very
archaic storage system.

This storage system provides the little 48K CPU running at 1MHZ with 16
GIGABYTES of storage.

The problem is neither that there are bottlenecks, nor limits to storage, any
more.

The problem is, as it has always been, what the hell to do with it, and ..
well the answer is, keep running the machines, and keep writing software for
it:

[http://oric.org/software/](http://oric.org/software/)

See also, this:

[http://forum.defence-
force.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1273](http://forum.defence-
force.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1273)

EDIT: The wonderful Cumulus:

[https://retromaster.wordpress.com/cumulus/](https://retromaster.wordpress.com/cumulus/)

------
kalleboo
Isn't the XT-IDE just a standard IDE<->Compact Flash adapter? A Flash card
isn't quite an SSD...

~~~
CodeWriter23
IDE came a bit after the AT. The HD interface of that generation was ST-506.
IIRC, my first computer with an IDE drive was a 486DX-50.

~~~
kalleboo
Aha, it's an ISA card adapter

------
djsumdog
Is there a write up or video on this, or just the tweets?

~~~
FozzTexx_
I spent the entire day just getting it to work, I haven't had a chance to
write a blog post yet. Soon!

------
btgeekboy
Going for complete authenticity there, I see, with the individual power switch
center under the monitor.

------
ramshanker
Is there any change to bottleneck. Like previously it was storage, now is it
RAM or CPU?

~~~
jschwartzi
The SSD might be faster than the RAM. I'm betting it's going to be the CPU.

~~~
rocky1138
The controller on the SSD is probably faster than the CPU.

